# Yo Trod --- Finally Finished



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Well Terry, remember those cypress slabs (I don't have the original picture you posted) and I told you I had something in mind? Well, thanks to you I now have a pretty nice top for my 'office' table out here in the warehouse.
I used the basic design for a tretle table from Woodworking magazine and added some height to allow for stand-up working when I feel like it as well foot rests at an appropriate height in the event it also doubles as a bar. 

Whatcha think gang?

(I don't do picture posting very well so we'll see how they turn out)
1 - First a view of the finished top
2 - Overall table
3 - Top jointed with splines and wedged tenon holding the stretcher
4 - foot rest dovetail attached


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Very nice! I would be afraid to put my boots on those footrests, they are too pretty.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man, Bob...that is one beautiful piece of work.. I love that tenon and dovetail work on anything.. It looks too nice to spend it's life in your warehouse, though. :spineyes: 

Boy, I'd almost give my 'first-born' for a shop/warehouse space like you got.. Oozing envy from every pore..lol:tongue: ...Keep up the great work and thanks for sharing....

jim:cheers:


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

"office" table, yeah if you work in a bar. You might be able to fool some of these guys but I know what that table is for. Waterproof finish too I suppose? Got Beer?
later, biggreen


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That looks like a work of art there. Great job. Like Tort said, nice shop.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks guys. Appreciate the comments. BG -- I did add that little caveat in there about POSSIBLY serving two purposes.....lol.
This was my first attempt at both mortise/tenons and dovetails. The mortise was done beforehand as the legs are two pieces glued together with the 'mortise' notched on the table saw before gluing. Same thing with attaching the legs to the feet. 
It was a fun project but did take me a looooong time to complete.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

*VERY* nice detail work! Those splines really finish those ends up nicely. What material are the splines? Also...are the wedges glued or can they be knocked out? That is one solid/strong design. Congrats on the finished product! gb

ps...Awesome looking shop! Where's the sawdust? 8*)


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks Jim...the splines I think are mahogany(but don't get me lyin'). I had some 3/4" stock, I got in a stash several years ago, that I ripped on the table saw. Everything is glued so hopefully it isn't coming apart. 
This is where I got the plans --- http://www.woodworking-magazine.com/backissue.asp?issuedate=9/1/2006
As for the sawdust.........it's that Trod influence........lol I've never been one to worry about sawdust on the floor but now I find myself cleaning after every operation.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"As for the sawdust.........it's that Trod influence........lol I've never been one to worry about sawdust on the floor but now I find myself cleaning after every operation. "

--------

LOL..that danged "Neat Freak" has affected us all. Spent this afternoon hooking up a blower-rig to clean up what the dust catcher misses.. Skrew you, Trod...


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

*That is a sweet looking table...*

The dove tail joinery is great. I need to learn how to do those. I need to clean up my mess from today. The problem is, that when I am out of town on a job, my shop is a junk collection point for the wife! So when I come home, I have to go thru and toss out her junk so I can get to my tools. I think I need to put locks on my door, but its just a thought(that I will keep to myself...LOL).


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

MAN!!!...........Thait is BEAUTIFUL! It's not at all what I figured you were making, I figured you were going to build something with that big piece of Purple Heart.

I'm glad you found a use for that wood, If I had actually done something with it myself I was envisioning something rustic but you did a fantastic job on that table...I'll stop by one day and we can see if beer cans will leave a ring on it or not


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I stared at those slabs for months trying to decide how to use the large one as a single piece but I just couldn't get my mind around how to do it. Then when I saw that trestle table it just jumped out at me.......lol

Shoot, had I used the purple heart, the top would have been a piece of cake -- just wipe it off --- it's such a beautiful piece. Still trying to decide what to make with it. 

I agree, it does need to be tested, just in case.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice work.






FishBone


----------

